# Keyboard Shortcuts



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

Can anyone with significant computer savvy tell me why my keyboard shortcuts aren't working anymore? It is REALLY annoying not to have control-c and control-v not working right now. It's not even working with the mouse to click on copy and then try to paste. I can copy all I want, but I can't paste. What is up?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 18, 2011)

Does it happen in MS Word--and if so, 2003 or 2007? Or does it happen in all programs?

I'm guessing that paste will work in notepad--it's MS Word that is having troubles.

If Word 2003, try looking for "detect and repair". If using Word 2007, Try using "office diagnostics."

Here is a link that might get you started: Detect and Repair Applications In Microsoft Office 2007 - How-To Geek


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

I use Open Office and WordPad for docx files. It doesn't work in either of those programs. It also doesn't work on either IE or Firefox. Control c and control v simply don't work anywhere right now.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

Joshua said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone with significant computer savvy tell me why my keyboard shortcuts aren't working anymore?
> ...



Tremendously.


----------



## tlharvey7 (May 18, 2011)

my computer does that from time to time... i just reboot and it works again.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

tlharvey7 said:


> my computer does that from time to time... i just reboot and it works again.



Thanks so much. That seems to have solved the problem. It's still annoying, though.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 18, 2011)

Lane, what is your operating system? XP, Vista, Windows 7?

This problem shows up occasionally in XP and Vista. Rebooting is the easiest solution. Some folks start up the little utility called "clipboard viewer" as a way to keep running without rebooting.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 18, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> tlharvey7 said:
> 
> 
> > my computer does that from time to time... i just reboot and it works again.
> ...


 
95% of all computer problems can be solved with a reboot.


----------



## rbcbob (May 18, 2011)

Joshua said:


> I am confident that someone, somewhere, with significant computer savvy can tell you why. I hope this helps.




Thanks Joshua ... would have been disappointed if you had not written that!


----------



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> Lane, what is your operating system? XP, Vista, Windows 7?
> 
> This problem shows up occasionally in XP and Vista. Rebooting is the easiest solution. Some folks start up the little utility called "clipboard viewer" as a way to keep running without rebooting.



Thanks. I'll keep that in mind. I run Windows 7 Ultimate on my machine.


----------

